# Idiot R33 owner



## furrywoolyhatuk (Apr 16, 2009)

I went to Asda at Burgh Heath near Banstead in Surrey and saw this:










I didnt if laugh or cry!:runaway:


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

oh you are ****ing kidding me

that says everything about the 33 being too cheap

nasty

mook


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

LOL!


----------



## FUDR33GTR (Apr 30, 2008)

That is just wrong


----------



## SAMI (Jul 21, 2009)

hehehe thats funny


----------



## bigkev (Mar 2, 2008)

ive been looking hard to try and prove that is photoshop work..... unfortunatley it looks real.:runaway:

kev


----------



## rasonline (Mar 24, 2005)

that has got to be the funniest thing i've seen in my entire life..!!!


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

maybe RWD just isn't exciting enough on its own without some "lift" to reduce traction

in fact, that guys pretty hardcore.

lol

mook


----------



## buckerz69 (Nov 27, 2007)

That is truly amazing. Did you get any more pics???


----------



## furrywoolyhatuk (Apr 16, 2009)

Kev I can assure you it is real, the kid driving it looked about 18.

I almost feel like starting a thread in the howsie rant part of the forum against idiot/chavy r33 owners!

As an r33 owners myself (gtst auto due to a disability) it makes me so mad that the only way I can own a skyline is to get an r33 (my income doesnt allow a r35 gtr lol) and as such I have to be tarnished with the same brush as these chaved up fools, agghhhh!


----------



## furrywoolyhatuk (Apr 16, 2009)

buckerz69 said:


> That is truly amazing. Did you get any more pics???


The picture was taking on my wifes camera phone as we were leaving the car park, just got the one im afraid.


----------



## Cliff J (Jan 8, 2008)

Absolutely FPMSL !!!!!!!!!  Quality spot


----------



## Mikster (Feb 17, 2006)

Shocking LMAO


----------



## Wills_GunR33 (May 16, 2009)

No No No No NO!!


----------



## trackday addict (May 14, 2005)

pmsl - i wouldnt have been able to let him leave the car park like that !
Have none of his freinds told him ffs !!


----------



## r32cosworthblue (Feb 24, 2008)

psml


----------



## Dan_Turism0 (Oct 21, 2009)

could have helped him out  whilst he was shopping and turned it around


----------



## furrywoolyhatuk (Apr 16, 2009)

That guy was beyond help, trust me!


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Whats wrong with that ?. . . . he just tried to make an R33 worth looking at . . . .LOL


----------



## nazams (Sep 28, 2009)

what da ****.


----------



## plumwerks (Dec 15, 2006)

Hahaha,that's hilarious.


----------



## bashman40 (Feb 16, 2007)

That puts skylines to shame :chairshot you should of removed it for him you would of done him a big favour.


----------



## Rob W (Jun 16, 2002)

furrywoolyhatuk said:


> I went to Asda at Burgh Heath near Banstead in Surrey and saw this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mmmmmm maybe he does alot of high speed reversing?? lol  :thumbsup:

Nice pic, made me laugh this morning!

Well spotted!

Rob


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

Chavtastic :runaway:

What a nob head


----------



## murano3 (Mar 23, 2005)

madness ...


----------



## ShaggyR32GTR (Feb 29, 2008)

PMSL  funny stuff.


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

maybe it belongs to Russ Swift? 
That is just too unreal. Clearly he has no idea and no mates to tell him either :chuckle:


----------



## bigchris350 (Mar 9, 2009)

OMG pmsl thats funny what a tit, if i see it im going to take to it with my snap on socket set and put it on the right way lol


----------



## Eikichi (Jul 25, 2006)

I'm totally lost for words... :chuckle:


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

Oh it's not that bad lads, just imagine he could have used that as a diffuser:chuckle:


----------



## TJB (Nov 23, 2007)

:runaway:.........if he drove flat out in reverse,....would the front wheels lift off the ground.....?...:chairshot





............Lee.


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

excellent idea! A venturi undertray for the front, to draw air in and under the car allowing the car to pass through the air more easily :chuckle:


----------



## ShaggyR32GTR (Feb 29, 2008)

John it may be the noob numpty that finaly got his dream 33 loooooool


----------



## sxygirl (Oct 16, 2007)

Just think, WE could all be wrong!




I know were not, and I bet there's more than one on here with a degree in Aero thats says were not, but we all have to start somewhere.

A good place to start would be draining the shallow end of the gene pool....


----------



## WillRobDon (Jul 29, 2006)

WOW! that's amazing! Surely even an idiot has seen fast and the furious and could see that's just wrong!


----------



## creedonsr20det (Aug 6, 2008)

:chuckle::chuckle::chuckle:


----------



## NISMO-GTR (Jan 28, 2006)

your all mistaken...... its on the right way as its a bullet deflector...... for when he's out wit his homies krunken it up and the 5-0 chase him, he stops, then goes at them backwards and the bullets are thus deflected allowing him to barge the cops out the way...... something the A-team would of been proud of

:nervous:


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

ShaggyR32GTR said:


> John it may be the noob numpty that finaly got his dream 33 loooooool


He'll be at the Surrey/Sussex meet on *SATURDAY *then :chuckle:


----------



## *Shane* (Jul 21, 2009)

lol brilliant


----------



## GOGS 2 (Jun 21, 2009)

how the hell did he manage to pass his driving test?


----------



## r32SINGH (Jul 29, 2008)

LMAO what a ****


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

That is brilliant :chuckle:


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

surely his mates have turned the thing around the wrong way for a laugh and he never noticed. ? 

Even the wing uprights are the wrong way around that would suggest this? 

But saying that, if it was turned around the wrong way there seems to be some major angle on that wing anyway. 

Still he needs a good slap around the face for not noticing if his mates had turned it around for a laugh. I guess you would be able to see it the first time you looked in the rear view mirror. 

Great post by the way.... :thumbsup:


----------



## Mikeydinho (Jan 30, 2009)

hahaha. theres gotta be a reason.


----------



## nozza1 (Jan 13, 2007)

Mookistar said:


> maybe RWD just isn't exciting enough on its own without some "lift" to reduce traction
> 
> in fact, that guys pretty hardcore.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mudflap (Feb 1, 2009)

This may not be so daft. It could be to compensate for the downward exhaust force of the strangely positioned tail pipe.


----------



## bigkev (Mar 2, 2008)

actually there is some serious angle on that bad boy


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Own up Kev! It's your car isn't it? 



:chuckle:


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

Thats just wrong.:chairshot


----------



## goghat (May 13, 2007)

Absolute quality, what a cretin. :thumbsup:


----------



## Mani (Jan 30, 2009)

Looks like the Mach 3 blade or two :nervous: Good find


----------



## GTR--J (Oct 12, 2005)

Is this what you U.K. guys consider a muppet!!:clap:


----------



## GTRSTILL (Jul 27, 2006)

He or she would have found me waiting next to his car with a bag of tools from my car...

very very funny


----------



## Tiger_kpt (Oct 1, 2008)

Good find and thanks for posting it up! FPMSL.

I honestly cannot comprehend what this guy was or is thinking.

This car will without a doubt make it onto the "barryboys" website and contribute to the tarnishing of proper enthusiasts such as ourselves.

This guy needs a good slap before someone really gets hurt. :chairshot


----------



## furrywoolyhatuk (Apr 16, 2009)

The fact that a skyline would even make it onto the Barry boys website is what upsets me!


----------



## jae (Aug 28, 2002)

furrywoolyhatuk said:


>


Oh my lord, more bleach required at that end of the gene pool. Soon. Please.


----------



## furrywoolyhatuk (Apr 16, 2009)

I think this particular individual needs to be outed .... Which hunt anyone?!


----------



## Mudflap (Feb 1, 2009)

Maybe it's adjustable when driving and we see it in the parking position.

Otherwise assume my previous was post was correct or he works for Ryanair.


----------



## bazza_g (Sep 10, 2009)

That is truly, truly shocking - great spot :thumbsup:


----------



## chico (Aug 24, 2002)

Brains of a rockinghorse:chuckle:


----------



## G40tee (Feb 25, 2008)

whats wrong with it 





:runaway::runaway::runaway::runaway::runaway::runaway::runaway:


----------



## hesh (Jan 18, 2008)

ermm guys.. i hate to be the party pooper but rather than having a laff id be more concerned about finding the guy and telling him his cars dangerous at motorway speeds? 

if he loses the back end due to lift the result aint gonna be pretty.

ive tried the dvla website but to no avail as i conat rember the page to input the reg details. 

si


----------



## R34nov80 (Dec 5, 2007)

No wonder it turns heads


----------



## ru' (Feb 18, 2007)

Is anyone a member of barryboys? Seems a shame not to let them enjoy it too!


----------



## chico (Aug 24, 2002)

Think I just saw this drive through Dorking town centre, Seems he's put said spoiler on the right way now


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

please don't tell me he's a forum member. :nervous:
uke:


----------



## bigkev (Mar 2, 2008)

Fuggles said:


> Own up Kev! It's your car isn't it?
> 
> 
> 
> :chuckle:


hahaha busted. well done sherlock


----------



## torra (Mar 11, 2008)

To be truthfull on his part,,,, it may not have come with fitting instuctions:runaway: haha


----------



## Major_Sarcasm (Jul 28, 2004)

ru' said:


> Is anyone a member of barryboys? Seems a shame not to let them enjoy it too!


*ahem* It's on there.


----------



## furrywoolyhatuk (Apr 16, 2009)

Major_Sarcasm said:


> *ahem* It's on there.


How has my pic that I took ended up on Barry boys, I feel violated!


----------



## dotun (Dec 4, 2008)

i wonder if the back end started to float at any point lol


----------



## scott gtst (Sep 8, 2009)

good pic, that is very funny.


----------



## irishboy1977 (May 25, 2005)

mmm,solid proof that i should lock my 33 up in a shed until all the other shit has rotted of the road.
never mind the spolier,what colour is that?


----------



## sn:afu (Feb 18, 2009)

What a numpty, I hope he's dyslexic which might explain why its on that way


----------



## scott gtst (Sep 8, 2009)

irishboy1977 said:


> mmm,solid proof that i should lock my 33 up in a shed until all the other shit has rotted of the road.
> never mind the spolier,what colour is that?


i think the colour is primer lol, still we shouldn't laugh i bet that car sticks to the road brilliantly in reverse


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

That is just the height of stupidity LOL. 
Folks like this should keep away from cars and stick to the couch and watch TV.....
This reminds me of an article I read while having a laugh at my mates collection of Max Power mags. They did a feature on how to replace your std XR2 paper filter element with a new K&N item. A full pic-by-pic walkthrough. I mean, come on...if you need help to do that then your seriously moronic :chuckle:

TT


----------



## GavGTR (Jan 12, 2004)

hahaha - How did I miss this thread!

I saw someone in Kiwiland do this once. He claimed that it helped him drift and do donuts better by making the rear end lighter as the air passing under the spoiler generated lift. He was running a Cerfero and he sounded as thick as too short planks!


----------



## tacha_maree (Nov 2, 2009)

I kinda agree with hesh here... that car could cause other road users problems not only if he lost it but they must be laughing their heads off when they see that. I would have wrote a lil note just to point it out.

im not a fan of ally spoilers on road applications anyway , (is only my oppinion please dont take offence) but surely if hes driving a skyline regardless of its trim he must have some interest in cars and thus should know enough to know how a spoiler works?

im so glad ill soon be doing my masters in aerodynamics and thermodynamics will make it my misssion to educate people so things like this wont happen.


----------



## furrywoolyhatuk (Apr 16, 2009)

The problem is the gtst (especially the non-turbos) cost relativley very little to buy (although still cost a lot to run and insure) and therfore little idiot chaved up boys go out and buy them, cant afford to run them and they end up looking like that.


----------



## OO__OO (Jul 29, 2007)

I notice he's left the tint off his rear screen so he can admire it clearly in his mirror


----------



## Mudflap (Feb 1, 2009)

Nice one but my previous posts gave the correct technical answers to the question of this particular spoiler angle. There again, I could be wrong.
I see you like V Power. Nissan recommend 98 and so I mix 97 and 99. Nissan also say that 95 is OK and does no harm but reduces power. On the other hand my GTR33 does not produce 600 bhp like every other Skyline in the UK.
If you have a Volvo diesel you have limited options.


----------



## OO__OO (Jul 29, 2007)

Mudflap said:


> Nice one but my previous posts gave the correct technical answers to the question of this particular spoiler angle. There again, I could be wrong.
> I see you like V Power. Nissan recommend 98 and so I mix 97 and 99. Nissan also say that 95 is OK and does no harm but reduces power. On the other hand my GTR33 does not produce 600 bhp like every other Skyline in the UK.
> If you have a Volvo diesel you have limited options.


Unfortunately (or fortunately!) my engine was maped on V Power so anything less than 99ron & the old knock-o-meter starts to climb. 
Volvo is chipped, so runs about 170bhp & still 40+ mpg (double the skyline) (not the bhp by the way!) chucks out a bit of smoke when accelerating but what the hell, I'm never behind it


----------



## Mudflap (Feb 1, 2009)

Hi,mine was mapped in Japan with an Impul ecu. I will have to get a rolling road check to see what is going on but it is definitely not 290 bhp.
I guess I should adopt your approach and use 99 all the time. Regards.


----------



## Nas (Sep 22, 2008)

HAHA! this is beyond brilliant lol!


----------



## tacha_maree (Nov 2, 2009)

Mudflap said:


> Hi,mine was mapped in Japan with an Impul ecu. I will have to get a rolling road check to see what is going on but it is definitely not 290 bhp.
> I guess I should adopt your approach and use 99 all the time. Regards.


i know of a very good rolling road hehe

with regards to the comment bout the exhaust it again shows his ignorance..... ok in motorsport applications a tilted exhaust may be benefitial but i find it hard to think his car has enough power to warrant the exhaust to be angled in such a manner. people think exhaust just sound and look nice but they are inperitive to gas flow and the power of a engine.

its like jap cans on corsas...... you need back pressure.... big exhaust, small engine = loss in power and you look like a numpty.


----------



## Mudflap (Feb 1, 2009)

Hi, to save you from further embarrassment I was joking along with the many other posts at the time - my sense of humour may have been a little to dry for you. 
However it's also good to talk about sensible things like back pressure. Generally speaking, and especially with good cars like Skylines, it's best not to stray to far away from the manufacturers exhaust design configuration. Maybe just decat and change to a slightly bigger bore in lighter titanium, as on my 33.


----------



## furrywoolyhatuk (Apr 16, 2009)

> However it's also good to talk about sensible things like back pressure.


Everyone loves a bit of back pressure :runaway:


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

> What a numpty, I hope he's dyslexic which might explain why its on that way


dyslexic's arn't stupid

Churchill and Richard Branson are/where dyslexic????


----------



## furrywoolyhatuk (Apr 16, 2009)

sn:afu said:


> What a numpty, I hope he's dyslexic which might explain why its on that way


Whats dyslexia go to do with it, thats just good ol' plain stupidity :thumbsup:


----------



## Mudflap (Feb 1, 2009)

Hi, I'll pull out of this thread now.
However, I do enjoy genuine humour and technical discussion, usually at different times.
Best regards, GTR33 6,059.00 bhp atw and drive it to work in the rain.


----------



## tacha_maree (Nov 2, 2009)

Mudflap...

you obviously dnt get my humour or you misinterpreted what i said, i was joking bout the RR hence the hehe on the end and was agreeing with you with regards to his silly exhaust (was saying his ignorance is obviouse, hes put a spoiler on back to front and a stupid tilted exhaust) so why would my post cause me embaressment.?


----------



## Mudflap (Feb 1, 2009)

Hi, apologies for the misinterpretion. 
Yes I think upturned tailpipes are out of place on Skylines. This styling feature should be left for the Evo, Scooby and Corsa boys.


----------

